# Husqvarna 359 or ???



## albertj03 (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting a bigger saw (have a Husqvarna 450 now) that I can put a 20" - 24" bar on for some of the larger stuff I'm starting to get into. I've had my 450 for 3 years and never had a problem with it besides that it leaks a little bar oil here and there but I'm not married to Husky at all. Wouldn't mind checking out Stihl since I've never used one.

Went to the Husqvarna dealer down the road that has treated me really well. They showed me a 359 that's just over $500 which is probably going to be my target price range. Saw wasn't heavy, maybe a little more than my 450, and had good balance. Called the closest Stihl dealer, who is probably a good 25 minutes away, and they told me I should look at an MS 311 for about $500. I checked out the specs on the 311 and it looks like a pretty heavy saw compared to the 359.

I would love to spring for a pro saw but they're going to be out of my price range unless I buy used. There is actually an MS 660 Magnum on CL for $500 like 2 hours from me but I think it's probably overkill and I'm not ready to buy just yet.

I cut about 4 cords a year of a good mix of hardwoods. I think a 60cc saw would probably be plenty of power. Any suggestions or feedback on saws that match what I'm looking for would be great.

Thanks


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 22, 2011)

That 311 looks to be pretty solid choice for a $500 saw.  If you do not plan to need a bigger saw in the forseeable future, maybe now is the time to "go pro" and check out the MS362.

Check out the 357XP on the Swedish side of the fence, it's just shy of the MS362 on the power but it a bit lighter too.


----------



## peterc38 (Sep 22, 2011)

I haven't run a 359 but hear it is a decent firewood saw. They had some carb issues and an issue with the intake boot on some models, buy I believe those were straightened out. Personally, I wouldn't think about the 357XP with the release of the 562xp so close (supposedly first week of October in the US).

I have an MS361 and 371XP (same as 372XP) that you are welcome to check out before you buy.

Also, there is a guy on AS from Maine that sells used Huskies that is reputable. If your interested in that PM me for details.


----------



## albertj03 (Sep 22, 2011)

peterc38 said:
			
		

> I haven't run a 359 but hear it is a decent firewood saw. They had some carb issues and an issue with the intake boot on some models, buy I believe those were straightened out. Personally, I wouldn't think about the 357XP with the release of the 562xp so close (supposedly first week of October in the US).
> 
> I have an MS361 and 371XP (same as 372XP) that you are welcome to check out before you buy.
> 
> Also, there is a guy on AS from Maine that sells used Huskies that is reputable. If your interested in that PM me for details.



Wow both the 562XP and 555 look like really nice saws. Thanks for the heads up. Sent a PM, would love to get in touch with the guy selling the used Huskies.


----------



## KodiakII (Sep 22, 2011)

albertj03 said:
			
		

> peterc38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guy's are getting the 560 too aren't you?


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 22, 2011)

albertj03 said:
			
		

> peterc38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Albert, I can put you in touch with the guy from Maine if you like.

The 359 is an outstanding firewood saw and is basically a pro saw. The 562XP or the 555 is what you want but they will be well over 

$500. I also hear Husky is making a 543XP, a little screamer that will remind people of the 242XP. Not for your needs, but I will have my eye on it !


----------



## mayhem (Sep 22, 2011)

I bought a 359 this past spring and I can say thats its an awesome saw for the money.  There are bigger, faster, lighter and more powerful saws, but the 359 has an excellent reputation and you would not regret picking one up.  Pulls my 20" bar with authority, haven't tried it with a 24, but I'm not cutting much 35-40" diameter stuff.  Alot of the guys on AS like the 359 as a good firewood saw and it has an excellent reputation for taking mods like mufler mods and porting exceptionally well...maybe say that a ported 359 will easily run with a stock 372xp...again, I have no direct experience with this.

$500 is a good price for a new 359 from the dealer.  MSRP is $550 and thats what the dealer here sells them for.

That said, if you can get yourself a nice condition 372xp for the same money, you'd be a fool not to grab it.

What are you cutting that you need the 24" bar?


----------



## albertj03 (Sep 22, 2011)

mayhem said:
			
		

> I bought a 359 this past spring and I can say thats its an awesome saw for the money.  There are bigger, faster, lighter and more powerful saws, but the 359 has an excellent reputation and you would not regret picking one up.  Pulls my 20" bar with authority, haven't tried it with a 24, but I'm not cutting much 35-40" diameter stuff.  Alot of the guys on AS like the 359 as a good firewood saw and it has an excellent reputation for taking mods like mufler mods and porting exceptionally well...maybe say that a ported 359 will easily run with a stock 372xp...again, I have no direct experience with this.
> 
> $500 is a good price for a new 359 from the dealer.  MSRP is $550 and thats what the dealer here sells them for.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info Mayhem. I did like the feel of the 359 and I think it would probably handle what I would use it for quite well. When I do get a new saw I will most likely run a 20" bar on it most of the time but have a 24" for when I need it. I've had some large diameter oak trees recently that were a little bit of a challenge for the 450. I also have an opportunity to cut on a HUGE ash tree that was cut down the road but I wouldn't even want to touch without a larger saw. There is a black locust tree that is easily 3 feet around at the base that I can have once it's down but I can see that being a long day for the 450.

Lots of opportunity to get good wood and having a more capable saw would make it a heck of a lot easier to get it. I might wait on that 562 XP unless I can find something nice that is used.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 22, 2011)

albertj03 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about getting a bigger saw (have a Husqvarna 450 now) that I can put a 20" - 24" bar on for some of the larger stuff I'm starting to get into. I've had my 450 for 3 years and never had a problem with it besides that it leaks a little bar oil here and there but I'm not married to Husky at all. Wouldn't mind checking out Stihl since I've never used one.
> 
> Went to the Husqvarna dealer down the road that has treated me really well. They showed me a 359 that's just over $500 which is probably going to be my target price range. Saw wasn't heavy, maybe a little more than my 450, and had good balance. Called the closest Stihl dealer, who is probably a good 25 minutes away, and they told me I should look at an MS 311 for about $500. I checked out the specs on the 311 and it looks like a pretty heavy saw compared to the 359.
> 
> ...



500.00 on a 660 maybe over kill but opens up more more tree's down the road. Nothing like bucking a 3-5 cord trunk! ;-)


----------



## peterc38 (Sep 22, 2011)

HittinSteel, we are probably talking about the same guy. If so, this is the "used" 371XP I got from him


----------



## mayhem (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow, that sucker is cleaner that new!  And its a 1998 to boot!


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 22, 2011)

More food for thought:

Many "firewooders" find that having a two saw combo is perfect for their needs.  Usually, this ends up being a 50cc saw for smaller bucking and limbing; and a 70cc+ saw for large bucking, felling, and stumping.  (The alternative one-saw-plan is to have a good 60cc saw.)   My concern is that if you get the 60cc saw now, you will later realize that you want the 70cc saw because the 60cc capability overlaps a lot of what you do with the 50cc saw.  Putting it another way, shelling out more cash now on the 70cc+ saw might save you money in the long run because it will keep you from buying both the 60cc saw and the 70cc saw, LOL!

You are already halfway to the two-saw-plan with your ~50cc Husqvarna 450.  If you can swing the 70cc saw, you will be very happy with how it runs that 24" bar (and 20" for that matter), and you'll be able to run an even longer bar for the occasional monster round.  

Check around for a Jonsered dealer.  If you're not familiar with them, they are essentially Husqvarna saws with a red shell.  You might run into a good deal on a 2171 (372XP equivalent).  I don't know if they still have the promotion, but the dealers used to have a saw trade-in program that gave you cash credit toward the purchase of a new Jonsered saw.

70cc+:
Husqvarna 372XP/576XP
Jonsered 2171/2172
Dolmar 7900 (Makita 7901)
Stihl 440/441/460

Makita 6401/6421 can be made into a 79cc or 84cc with a piston & cylinder swap, but they're pretty strong as is--certainly capable of running that 24" bar.



WITH ALL THAT BEING STATED, there are some great 60cc saws (many already mentioned) that can make a firewooder very happy.  If I only had the 361, I'd still be getting by just fine.  The problem is that I run into 30" rounds more often these days.


----------



## mayhem (Sep 22, 2011)

Not sure how much I buy into the 2 saw plan for firewooding, but we all have different cutting opportunities and needs so who am I to judge?  I can fall, buck and limb all day with the 359 and a 20" bar.

I just can't get my head around dropping a tree and using that saw for bucking but then switching saws to limb it...just seems like a waste of time...but I never have opportunities at trees bigger than 18-22" so for me, while a 70cc saw might be faster, its far from necessary enough to even think about spending the coin on one.

But I'm prepared to be a hypocrite because I'm reviving a $75 346XP to backup my 359...we'll see how I feel after I put that thing to some wood.  Who knows, I might be ditching the 359 for a 372XP someday.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 22, 2011)

mayhem said:
			
		

> Not sure how much I buy into the 2 saw plan for firewooding, but we all have different cutting opportunities and needs so who am I to judge?  I can fall, buck and limb all day with the 359 and a 20" bar.
> 
> I just can't get my head around dropping a tree and using that saw for bucking but then switching saws to limb it...just seems like a waste of time...but I never have opportunities at trees bigger than 18-22" so for me, while a 70cc saw might be faster, its far from necessary enough to even think about spending the coin on one.
> 
> But I'm prepared to be a hypocrite because I'm reviving a $75 346XP to backup my 359...we'll see how I feel after I put that thing to some wood.  Who knows, I might be ditching the 359 for a 372XP someday.



Its the size tree. 50+ inch oak bucking with a 70cc saw would be a very long long time. 18-22 I would be looking at 50-60cc saw no need for anything else.


----------



## mayhem (Sep 22, 2011)

^^ Pretty much my logic.  Good to know its sound.


----------



## albertj03 (Sep 22, 2011)

Stopped by the Husqvarna dealer down the road to pick up a few chains I had dropped off for sharpening this afternoon. The owner was working the front desk and was very knowledgable about the new saws. He said the 555 and 562XP should be in stock soon, early - mid October. Said I'd be more than welcome to come in and try them out as soon as they are in. I think I'll have to do that if I don't find a nice used saw before.

I found Moss Man on AS and sent him a PM. Looking forward to hearing from him.


----------



## heaterman (Sep 23, 2011)

I ran both the 555 snd 562 at the Logging Congress show in Escanaba Mich a couple weeks ago. Both of those saws raise the bar considerably in their size range. The German guys don't have anything like it in the power to weight ratio.


----------



## wendell (Sep 23, 2011)

From everyone who has run one, the 562 sounds like it is going to be an awesome saw and I would definitely wait for it if you are going 60 cc's. I would tend to agree with the idea that if you already have a 50 cc saw, I would step up to a 70 cc one. Can't go wrong with a 372/2171 or a 7900.

Also, to whoever asked before, the 560XP does not appear to be headed to the US market.


----------

